# Which brands make quality pants in general?



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for a new pair of pants. My old one was an unknown 5k/5k that now have holes in the butt area from doing too many butt slides.

Can anyone recommend some brands I should look into? I prefer a loose and baggy fit. It has to be at least 10k/10k.

I know most people here recommend 686 but I'm struggling to find ones in my size (32" waist). What do you think of Nomis or Special Blend? Are their pants robust?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

686 size mediums fit a 32 waist or size up and wear a belt.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

never had a pair of nomis' (nomises?) but ive had both 686's and this season i got special blends. so far theyve been pretty durable (really working on park this year so that means alot of ass/ knee slides) and so far no damage. not sure which ones they are but they say cirrus group on them. theyre 10k/10k and theyre super baggy which i like. just be sure to get a size that fits right because i got ones that were a little too big on purpose hoping theyd last till next year (looks good so far) but i keep stepping on them while i skate so the bottoms are getting a little torn up :thumbsdown:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Burton outwear. All my snowboard pants were Burton and I loved them all.

Bonfire makes some good stuff too.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Also look into 4square. I love mine and they are still good on their 4th season. 
Only problem is I got fatter so I ride with a belt and without doing up the top button lol.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a pair of Special blend, a pair of nomis and 2 pair of DC...Stay away from DC. SB and Nomis are pretty good quality. The nomis are pretty basic though.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

denim snowboard pants if you're ripping them. 686 and Nomis carry these


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Instead of making a new thread i'm going to ask here as its related to pant brands. 

my local shop's carrie the following brands and i'm just wondering what brands are the best. I'm not looking for what models of brands as I haven't gotten to that point but when I go into the shop I want to be able to say no or yes to certain company's instead i've trying tons on then find half the ones I tried are either poor quality or some other problem with them.

FourSquare
Sessions
Holden
2nd Stores Brands
3rd Stores Brands
686
Cappel
Arson
Nomis
Volcom
Quciksilver


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just look for the highest waterproofing / breathability you can. At least 15 if not 20K and you should be fine no matter what the brand.

@swisscosmo if your in Van go look at Fun In The Sun on W4th they have last years crap for at least half off.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got some Volcom Magma TDS pants they are Gore-Tex and i absolutely love them. I am about a 34 and got size large and its a nice baggy fit.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I have a pair of Special blend, a pair of nomis and 2 pair of DC...Stay away from DC. SB and Nomis are pretty good quality. The nomis are pretty basic though.



what was wrong with the DC pants you had?


----------

